# Impact Fuze - Moscow Tabs?



## JerSim94 (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking to learn "Moscow" by Impact Fuze and I'm probably gonna end up learning it by ear, but if anyone has tab to make the process easier for me, please let me know and post it on here for me. Here's a link to the song if no one's heard it before:


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (May 27, 2013)

Awesome taste, I love Feodor's playing.

I can save you some time, the tabs and backing tracks for Moscow are here:

Jamtracks | Jamtrackcentral


----------



## Sebazz1998 (May 27, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised Im not the only one that has heard of them, they are great. I love Gladiator haha


----------



## concertjunkie (May 29, 2013)

<3 impact fuze <3


----------



## JerSim94 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would do it but I have no money :/ but it'd be worth it, Feodor is amazing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great band!


----------

